# My classic car of the week, Lamborghini Diablo (1990 - 1999)



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Lamborghini Diablo had a tough act to follow. It was a straight forward replacement for the Countach, brought up to date, and suitably scaled up for the 1990's. The origianl design has been penned by Marcello Gandini but following Chrysler's take over in 1987 the design was changed, causing problems between the stylist and Lamborghini. Most significantly though after it's launch in 1990, the Diablo officially became the company's first 200 mph road car. The Diablo still possessed an excess of grip over power. The balanced was altered somewhat with the arrival of the Diablo VT in 1993, also during 1993 to celebrate the company's 30th birthday, it launched the Diablo SE30 anniversary edition. The SE30 developed 525 bhp compared with 492 bhp for the original. The Diablo's power would continue to rise throughout it's life cycle culminating in 540 bhp from the 1996 SV -R model.

Pros: Towering performance, howling V12 engine.
Cons: Design lacks the drama of the predecessor Countach


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

yup old hero :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh yes. Would love one. 

This is what Lamborghini have to recreate a modern version of.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have just projectiled a whole load of Yes at my screen.

Massive Win


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Boner alert ! Boner alert !


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> I have just projectiled a whole load of Yes at my screen.
> 
> Massive Win


Thank god it was just a load of yes's and nothing else.


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

All the yes's. Much want


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep, love it but still prefer the countach or a muira if it has to be a lambo


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

has to be a yes of course!! I remember this metallic lilac one doing the rounds of the magazines and car shows at the time..




But my favourite is the Countach 5000 Q4:


In this colour would be just about perfect:


Thanks Soul Boy :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Oh yes. Would love one.
> 
> This is what Lamborghini have to recreate a modern version of.


To right :thumb: :thumb:

...

I still couldn't afford one though,... unless I sell the other cars, and the house.. hmmm 

:lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SBM said:


> has to be a yes of course!! I remember this metallic lilac one doing the rounds of the magazines and car shows at the time..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting SBM, the Lilac is simply :argie: but then again Lambo's have that effect on me.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Awesome. Always reminds me of Dumb and dumber


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Bar the Countach - the Diablo made the coolest wall picture back in the days


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

My dream car. Thanks for posting mate.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Rayaan said:


> Bar the Countach - the Diablo made the coolest wall picture back in the days


Countach was a bit before my childhood, I had a Yellow Diablo picture on my wall, Along with dirty wheel trims I found by the road. :lol:


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Classic motor - my favourite was the se30


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Work of art.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Love them properly mad Lamborghini


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

A true Italian Stalion :thumb:


----------

